# Fish finder / GPS ?????



## kayak (Mar 11, 2006)

I am new to this site and also fishing in my own boat. Looking to update my used / older fishfinder. I have been considering the Humminbird Matrix 17. I already have a Etrex legend GPS that I would be able to use with that unit. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on this unit or others that would be helpful. I really don't want to spend more that $200 to $250. Also is having a GPS connected to a fishfinder a helpful tool?


----------



## kvrooom (Jan 29, 2006)

I just bought a Matrix 97 ...
got a great deal at Boats US
It didn't come with a transducer, which gave me a choice; so I upgraded to a quadrabeam for about $10.00 more.
The whole thing ran me about $550.00 - same set up from Bass pro $1020.00.


----------

